# Thinking of starting a raffle. One time only



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok so i have slightly three used CCE Competition pumps. Pumps only no fittings or dumps. They are the newest ones cce has out with steel inserts. The pumps are pretty much new. I had them installed Sept. 20th 2008 give or take a day or two and pulled them out by Oct. 1 2008 to get my car ready for paint. You can check my build and verify that. I only had four batteries installed to all three pumps. I hit 3 a couple of times and hopped it twice."and not very long check the video" The second time I hopped it I bent my control arm because it wasn't re-enforced. As for the raffle I'm open to suggestions. Oh yeah the reason I'm want to get rid of them is because I want either pitbulls or black magic. There is nothing wrong with any of the pumps and I'm not gonna lose any money on them. With that said the pumps cost 299.95 each on cce's website. I think 100 squares at 10 a square should be reasonable and the winner pays actual shipping cost or like 12 dollars a square shipped in the U.S. here is the link to cce's site and the link to my build is in my sig. LMK what you guys think. http://www.coolcars.org/cce/pumps.htm

I'll take some new pics with close ups and post them in a minute.


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

PUT ME DOWN FOR 5


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 07:43 PM~12735578
> * PUT ME DOWN FOR 5
> *


i'll let you know when i start it. i need some feed back to see if i should do 10 each and winner pays shipping or 12 each shipped anywhere in the 48 states. :dunno:


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

Id Take Em! But! But I Want ShowTime! But Thos Are Brand New Whos Better Black Magic Or Pitbulls?

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 07:47 PM~12735612
> *i'll let you know when i start it. i need some feed back to see if i should do 10 each and winner pays shipping or 12 each shipped anywhere in the 48 states. :dunno:
> *


$12 with shipping included :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 17 2009, 08:16 PM~12735813
> *Id Take Em! But! But I Want ShowTime! But Thos Are Brand New Whos Better Black Magic Or Pitbulls?
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


honestly there all pretty much the same but some are machined a little better and some look better. These work bad ass but i just dont like the look of cce's end caps. But for 10 bucks a square to win three pumps thats cheap. honestly I like to gamble so if someone else had the exact same raffle on here i would but some tickets just to do it. Then i could resell them and make a profit. but thats just me. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 17 2009, 08:21 PM~12735856
> *$12 with shipping included  :thumbsup:
> *


thats what I was thinking. But if you live close and were able to pick them up i could throw 100 dollars on top of the pumps.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I dont know about this raffle........... is this oldsmobilefanatic with a new screen name :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 17 2009, 08:16 PM~12735813
> *Id Take Em! But! But I Want ShowTime! But Thos Are Brand New Whos Better Black Magic Or Pitbulls?
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


buy a couple of tickets and try to win these, sell them and then buy what you want :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 06:47 PM~12735612
> *i'll let you know when i start it. i need some feed back to see if i should do 10 each and winner pays shipping or 12 each shipped anywhere in the 48 states. :dunno:
> *


IF I WIN I LL PAY MY OWN CHIPPING :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 08:28 PM~12735929
> *I dont know about this raffle........... is this oldsmobilefanatic with a new screen name :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: who the fuck is that??? :uh: 




































































:biggrin: check my ebay feedback here http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...eedbackAsSeller


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 17 2009, 08:28 PM~12735929
> *I dont know about this raffle........... is this oldsmobilefanatic with a new screen name :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


maybe montecarlofanatic i like cutty's but that wouldn't be my first pick for a user name :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

im down for three tickets


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

feedback looks good to me pm me a couple days before you start the raffle i work alot so im on about every other day


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 08:31 PM~12735960
> *IF I WIN I LL PAY MY OWN CHIPPING  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 17 2009, 08:39 PM~12736026
> *feedback looks good to me pm me a couple days before you start the raffle i work alot so im on about every other day
> *


will do homie. i'll probably start tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ill check tomorrow night before bed time :angry: pm me the info i need to buy my tickets


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

just wanted to let you guys know everything will be legit on video. if any lil that live in houston get in on the raffle i could have a couple of you come over at the time of the drawing just to have witnesses and verify that there is nothin fishy goin on :angry: :biggrin: the drawing will be similar to zappos and zeniths. i'm thinking 12 dollars a square shipped because it's easier to pay an extra 2 dollars than how ever much it will cost to ship 3 three pumps. If the winner picks the pumps up I'll throw him/her 100 for gas.


----------



## DropedLongBed (May 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 17 2009, 07:45 PM~12736074
> *ill check tomorrow night before bed time  :angry:  pm me the info i need to buy my tickets
> *


those would go good n the 6tre


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DropedLongBed_@Jan 17 2009, 08:55 PM~12736154
> *those would go good n the 6tre
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

i would get a couple tix also :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ok fuck it here go's. :biggrin: The raffle is for the 3 chrome pump's no fittings or dumps. 12 dollars a square shipped to any of the lower 48 states. Anywhere else winner pays the difference if there is a difference. If you live close enough to pickup i will throw in 100 dollars on top of the pumps. paypal address is [email protected] in the comment box on the confirmation page give your LIL username and say it is the payment for pump style number ***. do not say it is for a raffle paypal will pull the plug and it will delay the raffle. If you don't have paypal pm me and you can send a money order. good luck and pm me with any questions you have. getting ready to take more pics now. check back in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 07:19 PM~12736351
> *ok fuck it here go's. :biggrin: The raffle is for the 3 chrome pump's no fittings or dumps. 12 dollars a square shipped to any of the lower 48 states. Anywhere else winner pays the difference if there is a difference. If you live close enough to pickup i will throw in 100 dollars on top of the pumps. paypal address is [email protected] in the comment box on the confirmation page give your LIL username and say it is the payment for pump style number ***. do not say it is for a raffle paypal will pull the plug and it will delay the raffle. If you don't have paypal pm me and you can send a money order. good luck and pm me with any questions you have. getting ready to take more pics now. check back in a few. :biggrin:
> *


you gonna put up a grid so we can see what # are available,let me know when we can send the money along with our #s


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

i will pull out of the car tomorrow but here is some pics i just took. i tried to wipe them down real quick but it hard to get to all of the places real good. chrome is very good condition. One of the tanks has a couple small spots of rust barely noticeable. but i will buy a brand new tank and and change it out before the raffle is over.

















































































grid coming up next.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

here you go a fresh clean board. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

what type and size gear heads,are the motors comps or street


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jan 17 2009, 07:43 PM~12735578
> * PUT ME DOWN FOR 5
> *


its started when your ready. 12 a piece since your local you can pick up and you win 100 dollars with the pumps.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 17 2009, 09:47 PM~12736615
> *what type and size gear heads,are the motors comps or street
> *


the pumps are competition. they have never been opened or worked on. so whatever cce puts in them is what they have.don't know what gears 9's or 11's if i had to guess. I'll call cce monday unless someone else knows the answer. The website only say's this............
**NEW & IMPROVE**
(800.200) Chrome Competition Pump w/ Steel Inserts
The CCE Competition pump is a good alternative for those who want more power and performance than a street pump but do not want the extreme power of some of our larger pumps. The competition pump comes standard with many performance enhancing features such as, air input ports machined into the aluminum block, a billet aluminum and a competition motor equipped with a vented bearing endcap.
To keep a show quality appearance, the pump has rounded corners on the aluminum block as well as chrome motor and tank. (NOW COMES WITH STEEL INSERTS!)

Your Price: $299.95ea. 
link to cce
http://www.coolcars.org/cce/pumps.htm


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

pay paled you for 5 squares,#s 54-57-67-75-79


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 17 2009, 09:56 PM~12736680
> *pay paled you for 5 squares,#s 54-57-67-75-79
> *


got it :cheesy:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 07:52 PM~12736656
> *the pumps are competition. they have never been opened or worked on. so whatever cce puts in them is what they have.don't know what gears 9's or 11's if i had to guess. I'll call cce monday unless someone else knows the answer. The website only say's this............
> **NEW & IMPROVE**
> (800.200) Chrome Competition Pump w/ Steel Inserts
> ...


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

pay paled you for 4 squares #s-76-81-85-99


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

paypal sent for 3 square 23 63 an 90


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 17 2009, 10:04 PM~12736738
> *pay paled you for 4 squares #s-76-81-85-99
> *


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 17 2009, 08:08 PM~12736770
> *paypal sent for 3 square 23 63 an 90
> *


Q-Vole,I see you found it Homie,good luck


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 17 2009, 10:08 PM~12736770
> *paypal sent for 3 square 23 63 an 90
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 17 2009, 09:11 PM~12736795
> *Q-Vole,I see you found it Homie,good luck
> *


same to you homie


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

PAID FOR 1 AND 10 PAY PAL


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 17 2009, 11:07 PM~12737276
> *PAID FOR 1 AND 10 PAY PAL
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:wave: wut up slim and frank?


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Whats the deal ? I see you catching on with these raffles for us broke ballerz ... :biggrin: I'm in!! just need to have a chance to get you the money ...I love to gamble


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

chillin :biggrin: ....i creeped hwy6 mo city to greenspoint in tha chevy today


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Jan 18 2009, 12:10 AM~12737701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


slimonthamove. I can't wait to get the mc on the road. Its been to fuckin long since I rolled a clean monte.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1979mc, BrownSugar85, 1978mc

i know you want one :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Payment sent for 46 & 96


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

73 47 39 i wanna send a money order homie tell where to send it


----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 03:47 PM~12735612
> *i'll let you know when i start it. i need some feed back to see if i should do 10 each and winner pays shipping or 12 each shipped anywhere in the 48 states. :dunno:
> *


yo their is 50 state's in the u.s


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 18 2009, 02:55 AM~12738524
> *yo their is 50 state's in the u.s
> *


i dont know how much shipping would be to the other two. like i said in the other post if there is a difference the winner pays it,if not then they don't pay any extra.


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

paypaled for # 77 & 16 homie


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64impala4d+Jan 18 2009, 06:42 AM~12738777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

updated board


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAT-RICK_@Jan 18 2009, 03:55 AM~12738524
> *yo their is 50 state's in the u.s
> *



I always thought there was 52 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jan 18 2009, 07:44 AM~12738848
> *I always thought there was 52 :biggrin:
> *


its somewhere around that number :dunno: 


























































don't confuse anybody on here now :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Payment sent for 14, 38, 40, 64, 68 :biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Payment sent for 72 and 82.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jan 18 2009, 10:49 AM~12739455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks zappo. thats what I'm talking about puttin money back in to the raffles :biggrin: 
grid has been updated hit refresh :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

whens the next raffle for some z sssss i need a set wit black spokes for the tre :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 18 2009, 11:23 AM~12739701
> *whens the next raffle for some z sssss i need a set wit black spokes for the tre :biggrin:
> *


its going on right now look in the wheels page. raffle number 16. i'm in it. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

25 squares sold since 10 pm last night. this might be a fast one. :wow:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 18 2009, 09:31 AM~12739734
> *25 squares sold since 10 pm last night. this might be a fast one. :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 18 2009, 12:26 PM~12740053
> *hell yeah :thumbsup:
> *


ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*BUMP!*


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 18 2009, 05:08 PM~12741834
> *BUMP!
> *


thanks ttt :cheesy:


----------



## IndividualsCC (Sep 16, 2002)

TTMFT for the homie!!


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

I just paid for #13 and #15 They will look good in my trunk this Spring  :yes:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC+Jan 18 2009, 09:48 PM~12743944-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


g/l homie they'll look real good in there


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

Just sent money put me down for 21 and 27


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ButchFragrance_@Jan 19 2009, 08:26 AM~12747355
> *Just sent money put me down for 21 and 27
> *


done deal. got ya down homie :cheesy:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Just sent payment for 78, 88, 98 and 27, but change 27 to 8 since I missed the post that someone already had it. Was looking on the third page...


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 19 2009, 09:33 AM~12747606
> *Just sent payment for 78, 88, 98 and 27, but change 27 to 8 since I missed the post that someone already had it. Was looking on the third page...
> *


  got ya down too! #27 just got sold a little while ago  hit refresh and your numbers will show up. :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

cool deal...good luck with the raffle


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jan 19 2009, 10:00 AM~12747759
> *cool deal...good luck with the raffle
> *


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 19 2009, 03:51 AM~12746826
> *thanks Mick you in or what??
> g/l homie they'll look real good in there
> *


Real good since i'll be rolling with juice now. Street Dreamz coming move over :yes:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64onds_@Jan 19 2009, 02:20 PM~12749618
> *Real good since i'll be rolling with juice now. Street Dreamz coming move over  :yes:
> *


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

so where do i send the 12 bucks


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 19 2009, 06:41 PM~12751807
> *so where do i send the 12 bucks
> *


money order? or paypal?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

TTT

raffles are the way to go if you need to sell something!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by haze1995_@Jan 19 2009, 08:52 PM~12753262
> *TTT
> 
> raffles are the way to go if you need to sell something!
> *


x2 everybody gets what they want. if you don't win your not out that much chedda  but if you do :cheesy:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 19 2009, 06:54 PM~12753282
> *x2 everybody gets what they want. if you don't win your not out that much chedda  but if you do :cheesy:
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

You have sent $12.00 USD to [email protected] :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Jan 19 2009, 08:59 PM~12753357
> *You have sent $12.00 USD to [email protected]  :biggrin:
> *


wrong paypal address homie  its jbs[email protected]ahoo.com


----------



## locoriderz (Nov 20, 2005)

You have sent $12.00 USD to [email protected]
# 5


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locoriderz_@Jan 19 2009, 09:30 PM~12753870
> *You have sent $12.00 USD to [email protected]
> # 5
> *


already added ya bro g/l  hit refresh


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 19 2009, 06:41 PM~12751807
> *so where do i send the 12 bucks
> *


how you wanna pay? pm sent


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

got it updated zappo. hit refresh :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

whens the last day for the raffle ?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96' lincoln_@Jan 20 2009, 01:57 AM~12757367
> *whens the last day for the raffle ?
> *


WHEN IT SELLS OUT


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

so how this works?
your gonna film the raffle?!
if so ill get a couple of spots


----------



## 64onds (Jan 12, 2005)

Hurry up and buy so i can win


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 20 2009, 02:15 AM~12757487
> *so how this works?
> your gonna film the raffle?!
> if so ill get a couple of spots
> *


yeah i'll try to get some local layitlow members to come to the drawing and it will be filmed and posted up as soon as it is over. i want some other members to be there just so everyone knows it is legit.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 20 2009, 02:06 AM~12757426
> *WHEN IT SELLS OUT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

damn i might have to get in this that a hell of a deal right here homie :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Jan 20 2009, 01:21 PM~12760903
> *damn i might have to get in this that a hell of a deal right here homie  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


paypal ready homie. lets get this shit over with :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i want # 100 ill paypal you 12 bucks to [email protected]


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

done


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 20 2009, 05:39 PM~12763180
> *done
> *


done deal homie. hit refresh it's on there.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

i wish i could buy my own shit just to get this going :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

when i get paid fri i might buy another


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 20 2009, 08:31 PM~12764995
> *when i get paid fri i might buy another
> *


 :cheesy: cool homie lmk


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll be getting a few more on Friday too!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 20 2009, 09:37 PM~12765790
> *I'll be getting a few more on Friday too!
> *


 :cheesy: lmk and g/l


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

got to get in on this, just paid hook me up with #50. ::bitting nails::


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Jan 20 2009, 09:43 PM~12765879
> *got to get in on this, just paid hook me up with #50. ::bitting nails::
> *


gotcha homie g/l


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 20 2009, 07:37 PM~12765790
> *I'll be getting a few more on Friday too!
> *


x2,if any left!


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*TTT MoFos!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

is your list of numbers updated ?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PiMp0r_@Jan 21 2009, 01:10 AM~12768523
> *is your list of numbers updated ?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Get your spots, I need my pumps!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

bump for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jan 21 2009, 03:53 PM~12773090
> *bump for the homie :biggrin:
> *


ttt thanks


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

ttt comon buy these squares


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!   *


----------



## hypnotized (Jul 17, 2004)

top


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Hopefully this picks up on Friday when most get paid……. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 22 2009, 08:25 AM~12780393
> *Hopefully this picks up on Friday when most get paid……. :thumbsup:
> *


no shit. :angry: it had a good start. now its moving like all the other raffles


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Im in on a couple more tomorrow.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 22 2009, 05:35 PM~12784690
> *Im in on a couple more tomorrow.
> *


lmk homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

look what i just bought. hurry up and buy so i can use them..


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks good, lets get this over!









:biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 22 2009, 05:56 PM~12785483
> *Looks good, lets get this over!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jan 22 2009, 05:58 PM~12785506
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


Yeah I guess numer 8 could win too, should have put a few of them in there too


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 22 2009, 04:56 PM~12785483
> *Looks good, lets get this over!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNIT,knew I shoulda picked #78 :roflmao:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 22 2009, 06:56 PM~12785483
> *Looks good, lets get this over!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 22 2009, 06:01 PM~12785549
> *Yeah I guess numer 8 could win too, should have put a few of them in there too
> *




YOU GOT AIR!!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 22 2009, 08:01 PM~12786160
> *YOU GOT AIR!!
> *


????


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 22 2009, 07:04 PM~12786188
> *????
> *



HAHA 1Low he's got air in his Cutty I'm wonderin why he's tryin to win the raffle for juize :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 22 2009, 08:09 PM~12786239
> *HAHA 1Low he's got air in his Cutty I'm wonderin why he's tryin to win the raffle for juize  :cheesy:
> *


tryin to upgrade :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 22 2009, 07:11 PM~12786260
> *tryin to upgrade :biggrin:
> *


I think he just had the revelation :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 22 2009, 07:01 PM~12786160
> *YOU GOT AIR!!
> *


What up ZC! If you poped in on the other site you would see I also got a caddy I'm gonna juice! Thats why I need these pumps.

Hurry up and buy some spots man


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Probably the wrong forum to say this but........ just added my video to my signature Lets keep the hatin to a minimum :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 22 2009, 07:22 PM~12786412
> *Probably the wrong forum to say this but........ just added my video to my signature Lets keep the hatin to a minimum  :biggrin:
> *



Nah bro cars got hopz for being air!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, lets see what I can get my Caddy to do on juice :thumbsup:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 22 2009, 07:45 PM~12786642
> *Thanks, lets see what I can get my Caddy to do on juice  :thumbsup:
> *



You get my PM?


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 22 2009, 07:48 PM~12786671
> *You get my PM?
> *


yep, replied......


everyone step right up and get your tickets.........


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Where you get the tickets at? Pay pal or what? I dunno how to work that shit


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 17 2009, 08:19 PM~12736351
> *ok fuck it here go's. :biggrin: The raffle is for the 3 chrome pump's no fittings or dumps. 12 dollars a square shipped to any of the lower 48 states. Anywhere else winner pays the difference if there is a difference. If you live close enough to pickup i will throw in 100 dollars on top of the pumps. paypal address is [email protected] in the comment box on the confirmation page give your LIL username and say it is the payment for pump style number ***. do not say it is for a raffle paypal will pull the plug and it will delay the raffle. If you don't have paypal pm me and you can send a money order. good luck and pm me with any questions you have. getting ready to take more pics now. check back in a few. :biggrin:
> *


$12 will hook your ride up


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Whens the deadline?


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

when they sell out so hurry up!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 22 2009, 10:21 PM~12787886
> *when they sell out so hurry up!
> *


x2 i'll even take moneygram or western union for all you old school playa's that don't know how to use paypal. you can send 1200 pennies parcel post if ya want,don't give a fuck but lets get this shit going. i would really like to get rid of these so i can buy my pitbull's :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Its payday, lets get this moving! :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 23 2009, 07:32 AM~12790691
> *Its payday, lets get this moving!  :biggrin:
> *



Aint u suppose to be at work? :scrutinize:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 23 2009, 08:13 AM~12790927
> *Aint u suppose to be at work?  :scrutinize:
> *


Desk job! did you get your spots yet?


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

Payment sent for 70 and 80 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 23 2009, 11:28 AM~12792053
> *Payment sent for 70 and 80  :thumbsup:
> *


cool! :cheesy: good luck and thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 23 2009, 11:04 AM~12791800
> *Desk job! did you get your spots yet?
> *


ghost :0


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Payment sent for 7, 17 and 84.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 23 2009, 02:38 PM~12793876
> *Payment sent for 7, 17 and 84.
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

payment sent for 73


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ok homie payment sent for 44,36,28 :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

put me down for num 4,25,55


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

JUS PAID FOR 2 AND 11 CHECK YOUR PAY PAL.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

WILL YOU UPDATE THE GRID.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

all updated. hit refresh..


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 23 2009, 11:11 PM~12798363
> *all updated. hit  redresh..
> 
> 
> ...


I PAID FOR 2 AND 11


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 23 2009, 10:38 PM~12798592
> *I PAID FOR 2 AND 11
> *


I see you on 2 and 11


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 23 2009, 11:38 PM~12798592
> *I PAID FOR 2 AND 11
> *


press f5


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

52 left hurry up an buy


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

4,25,55 paid for


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

their gonna set the trunk of my 63 off :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

paypal sent for sqaures 9, 26, and 34


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowBlazin_@Jan 24 2009, 10:46 PM~12806050
> *paypal sent for sqaures 9, 26, and 34
> *


g/l homie the board is updated. hit refresh to see your numbers :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

lets go


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

wheres the latest board?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 25 2009, 06:44 PM~12811271
> *wheres the latest board?
> *


HIT REFRESH ALL THE BOARDS ARE CORRECT.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

46 left


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 25 2009, 07:44 PM~12811725
> *46 left
> *


NOT TO BAD FOR ONLY 8 DAYS. LETS TRY TO FINISH THIS :cheesy:


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

just sent paypal pmt for 19 and 24


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

update the board cuz :biggrin:


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

dont think he is on right now. PMed him and he has not responded


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cube224+Jan 25 2009, 10:07 PM~12813382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry was logged on but i was watching a movie :biggrin: board updated hit refresh and good luck homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

The board is always updated on every page. All you have to do is hit refresh and the updated board will show. I change the original in photobucket so all the boards on every page update not just the last one. :biggrin: If I missed someone let me know.


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yea homie me 19 and 24


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cube224_@Jan 25 2009, 10:37 PM~12813766
> *Yea homie me 19 and 24
> *


your on there


----------



## cube224 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 25 2009, 09:38 PM~12813785
> *your on there
> *


sorry homie guess my computer didnt refresh fast enough thanks.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cube224_@Jan 25 2009, 10:42 PM~12813821
> *sorry homie guess my computer didnt refresh fast enough thanks.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1979mc, Montecarloman78

i know you want some :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

44 left common i need my shit


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 26 2009, 05:48 PM~12820797
> *44 left common i need my shit
> *


yup yup me too :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'LL TAKE ANOTHER ONE...


LET ME GET NUMBER 3 FOR 3 PUMPS :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 26 2009, 07:05 PM~12821514
> *I'LL TAKE ANOTHER ONE...
> LET ME GET NUMBER 3 FOR 3 PUMPS :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowcut (Apr 11, 2006)

payment sent but forgot to fill out the comment..........

give me 18, cause thats how i like em! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1lowcut_@Jan 26 2009, 08:16 PM~12822264
> *payment sent but forgot to fill out the comment..........
> 
> give me 18, cause thats how i like em! :biggrin:
> *


#3 G2G_AL AND 18 GONE WILL UPDATE BOARD IN A HOUR :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 26 2009, 09:03 PM~12822815
> *#3 G2G_AL AND 18 GONE WILL UPDATE BOARD IN A HOUR :biggrin:
> *


nevermind an hour updated now :biggrin: hit refresh or f5


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

*Have I won yet? * :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744_@Jan 26 2009, 11:36 PM~12825017
> *Have I won yet?   :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


no. did i win my new d's yet? :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 28 2009, 08:10 AM~12834951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats creepy looking


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

SPOT 91 92 PAID FOR


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 28 2009, 03:32 PM~12838838
> *SPOT 91 92 PAID FOR
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey bro, when you get ready. SHAKE THE FUCK OUT OF THE BOX. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 28 2009, 05:08 PM~12839817
> *hey bro, when you get ready. SHAKE THE FUCK OUT OF THE BOX.  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

40 left :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

THIS IS TAKIN TO LONG


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 29 2009, 05:46 AM~12846353
> *THIS IS TAKIN TO LONG
> *


your tellin me. i wanted to hurry up and get my new pumps so i could get my shit back together :angry:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

way to long


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Payment sent for #31 & 42


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEX48_@Jan 30 2009, 12:47 AM~12856279
> *Payment sent for #31 & 42
> *


 :biggrin: G/L HOMIE


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Jan 30 2009, 11:23 AM~12858587
> *:0
> *



Sending payment for 12, 49, and 65 right now.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

imma buy another one later as soon as i get back home just to get thos shit movin


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 30 2009, 12:39 PM~12858733
> *Sending payment for 12, 49, and 65 right now.
> *


G/L HOMIE ONLY 35 TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

damn i already had forgotten about this raffle! ttt


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

Damn, this raffle was full speed ahead and all of a sudden it's come to a hault? Come on man.....I want those pumps now! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Zappo90744+Feb 1 2009, 03:45 AM~12872748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x987654321234567890987654321234567890987654321234567890987654321234567890987654321


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

superbowl Sunday bump. buy some squares :angry:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks Zappo :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 1 2009, 01:52 PM~12875231
> *thanks Zappo :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

i'll get some tomorrow, to drunk to fuck with paypal right now


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

payment sent for #6 and 69. 69 is the magic number. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

fuck a 69 give her a 71 its a 69 with 2 fingers in her ass


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 2 2009, 06:43 PM~12885379
> *payment sent for #6 and 69. 69 is the magic number.  :biggrin:
> *


hit refresh its changed. thanks and g/l :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 2 2009, 07:11 PM~12885601
> *fuck a 69  give her a 71  its a 69 with 2 fingers in her ass
> *


thats what i'm talking about. can i buy number 71 :dunno:


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

just sent money for #33 & 97 homie paypal


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

27 left


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 2 2009, 08:21 PM~12886422
> *27 left
> *


this might be done by friday. i'll guess i better get to work taking all the dumps off and writing a bunch of little numbers on a bunch of balls "no **** cuz i know it's coming" :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 17 2009, 08:16 PM~12735813
> *Id Take Em! But! But I Want ShowTime! But Thos Are Brand New Whos Better Black Magic Or Pitbulls?
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


pittbull


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

my girl says 83 so sent payment for #83 homie :420: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64impala4d_@Feb 3 2009, 06:23 AM~12891140
> *my girl says 83 so sent payment for #83 homie :420:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: g/l homie


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Feb 3 2009, 01:27 AM~12890493
> *pittbull
> *


i think i'm going with pitbull :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

payment sent for #37


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Feb 3 2009, 08:55 AM~12891512
> *payment sent for #37
> *


gotcha dirty hit refresh :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 3 2009, 09:38 AM~12892326
> *gotcha dirty hit refresh :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

How many number you got left


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Feb 3 2009, 02:00 PM~12894042
> *How many number you got left
> *


all the boards are correct just hit refresh and scroll up until you find the board. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

47 and 53


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 3 2009, 07:49 PM~12897156
> *47 and 53
> *


GOTCHA HOMIE HIT REFRESH :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

almost there niccas :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Payment sent for 5 squares !!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 3 2009, 11:47 PM~12900396
> *Payment sent for 5 squares !!
> *


 :0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 3 2009, 11:47 PM~12900396
> *Payment sent for 5 squares !!
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

18 left


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 4 2009, 05:10 AM~12901789
> *18 left
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

and..............................go the race 

my car :
:
this raffle :

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 4 2009, 09:44 AM~12902666
> *and..............................go the race
> 
> my car                  :
> ...


SHIT ITS ALMOST OVER NOW. THA "BALLERS" :0 ARE GETTING READY TO COME OUT TO PLAY NOW. YOU KNOW TOWARDS THE END EVERYONE GETS IN BECAUSE THEY DON'T WANT THEIR MONEY TO BE TIED UP TOO LONG. :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

come on 63 for my rebuilt 63 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

sending payment for 35,45,56,66,68


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

hno: Im ready


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 4 2009, 08:52 PM~12909005
> *hno: Im ready
> *


68 is gone bro  pick another :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 08:56 PM~12909064
> *68 is gone bro  pick another :biggrin:
> *


Sorry, I meant 58


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

MONEY ORDER SENT FOR 20,29,39,59,89


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76+Feb 4 2009, 08:59 PM~12909111-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you too. g/l :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Theyll be gone by tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

looks like were almost done. will be waiting on a money order but Big I sent it this morning so I should get it tomorrow or friday which is fine because I want to do the raffle on saturday at my body shop. Anyone who would like to be there hit me up and I will give you directions. It is located close to W. little york at Beltway 8. I would like to have a couple of LIL members there just so there is no question that the raffle a fair. There are ways to cheat just by video taping a raffle so I figure if there is witnesses that I do not know personally no one can talk shit or feel they have been cheated :biggrin: There might be some upset or mad people because they didn't win but not because they got cheated. :cheesy: PM ME IF YOU WAN'T TO BE AT THE DRAWING


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 09:22 PM~12909450
> *looks like were almost done. will be waiting on a money order but Big I sent it this morning so I should get it tomorrow or friday which is fine because I want to do the raffle on saturday at my body shop. Anyone who would like to be there hit me up and I will give you directions. It is located close to W. little york at Beltway 8. I would like to have a couple of LIL members there just so there is no question that the raffle a fair. There are ways to cheat just by video taping a raffle so I figure if there is witnesses that I do not know personally no one can talk shit or feel they have been cheated :biggrin: There might be some upset or mad people because they didn't win but not because they got cheated. :cheesy: PM ME IF YOU WAN'T TO BE AT THE DRAWING
> *


 WHAT DO YOU YALL THINK? :dunno: GIVE ME SOME FEEDBACK


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

just ship me the pumps already


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 4 2009, 09:35 PM~12909593
> *just ship me the pumps already
> *


NO SHIT HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm cool with it, just make sure you pack *MY* pumps good so they don't get damaged in shipping...

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 4 2009, 09:36 PM~12909607
> *I'm cool with it, just make sure you pack MY pumps good so they don't get damaged in shipping...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Did I win yet?


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 08:22 PM~12909450
> *looks like were almost done. will be waiting on a money order but Big I sent it this morning so I should get it tomorrow or friday which is fine because I want to do the raffle on saturday at my body shop. Anyone who would like to be there hit me up and I will give you directions. It is located close to W. little york at Beltway 8. I would like to have a couple of LIL members there just so there is no question that the raffle a fair. There are ways to cheat just by video taping a raffle so I figure if there is witnesses that I do not know personally no one can talk shit or feel they have been cheated :biggrin: There might be some upset or mad people because they didn't win but not because they got cheated. :cheesy: PM ME IF YOU WAN'T TO BE AT THE DRAWING
> *


just by saying there are ways to cheat just by video taping a raffle makes you suspect. :angry: fuck it. hold it live on chanel 7 news at 10. you want to do it right. you DON'T want to fuck it up for all of the future raffles. DO IT RIGHT HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 4 2009, 09:46 PM~12909729
> *just by saying there are ways to cheat just by video taping a raffle makes you suspect. :angry:  fuck it. hold it live on chanel 7 news at 10. you want to do it right. you DON'T want to fuck it up for all of the future raffles. DO IT RIGHT HOMIE. :biggrin:
> *


:nono: :nono: NOT ME HOMIE. JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS. I DON'T WANT MY NAME DRUG THROUGH THE MUD SO I'M JUST TRYING TO DO IT A WAY THAT WILL PLEASE EVERYBODY. BUY I AIN'T TRIPPIN IF SOMEBODY GOT A HOOK UP WITH THE NEWS STATION LET ME KNOW. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

naw, i'm not saying you are like that, but you do raise a good question about the video taping. i'm sure everyone who plays the raffles want a fair deal. and may the best man get his fucking name pulled. :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 09:51 PM~12909789
> *:nono:  :nono: NOT ME HOMIE. JUST TELLING IT LIKE IT IS. I DON'T WANT MY NAME DRUG THROUGH THE MUD SO I'M JUST TRYING TO DO IT A WAY THAT WILL PLEASE EVERYBODY. BUY I AIN'T TRIPPIN IF SOMEBODY GOT A HOOK UP WITH THE NEWS STATION LET ME KNOW. :biggrin:
> *


Ill send you an extra 100 if you swing it my way.  
J/K


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

money sent for # 52


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

money sent for 95 and 96.
in a few weeks you will see does pumps in a 96 impala ss in chicago!


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

i ment 94 95. my bad


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece+Feb 4 2009, 10:16 PM~12910123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOTCHA G/L HOMIE


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

NEVERMIND I GOT IT DIRTY


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 09:24 PM~12910225
> *NEVERMIND I GOT IT DIRTY
> *


----------



## JOSH ON BAGS (Feb 5, 2009)

payment sent for 41 and 71 :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOSH ON BAGS_@Feb 4 2009, 10:36 PM~12910418
> *payment sent for 41 and 71 :biggrin:
> *


BAGS? :dunno: time to change up :biggrin: got the payment g/l


----------



## JOSH ON BAGS (Feb 5, 2009)

41 and 74 not 71 sorry


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Payment sent for 60!


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 4 2009, 10:44 PM~12910529
> *Payment sent for 60!
> *


cool i'm holdin it for you but send the m/o tomorrow so it will get here before saturday :biggrin: thanks and g/l bro


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

2 LEFT hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 10:53 PM~12910680
> *2 LEFT  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Ill take em payment sent


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

AWW crap


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 10:56 PM~12910721
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: 
:tears: Its all good !! Whens the next raffle ?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 4 2009, 10:58 PM~12910754
> *AWW crap
> *


NEVERMIND YOU GOT EM


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

the numbers with red dots are waiting for payments. as long as everyone sent there m/o's on time the drawing will be saturday between 2 and 3pm at my shop 11007 w. little york houston tx 77041. anyone is welcome to show up to witness the drawing, the video will be posted as soon is the drawing is over and i make it home to upload it. G/l everybody and thanks for playing. :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

If payments dont go through I'll get them from you .


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 4 2009, 11:14 PM~12910976
> *If payments dont go through I'll get them from you .
> *


cool homie you got dibs :biggrin:


----------



## JOSH ON BAGS (Feb 5, 2009)

pumps are mine :biggrin: :biggrin: , don't know what to do with em :uh: :cheesy: when i win ill take offers


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 4 2009, 11:09 PM~12910904
> *the numbers with red dots are waiting for payments. as long as everyone sent there m/o's on time the drawing will be saturday between 2 and 3pm at my shop 11007 w. little york houston tx 77041. anyone is welcome to show up to witness the drawing, the video will be posted as soon is the drawing is over and i make it home to upload it. G/l everybody and thanks for playing. :biggrin:
> *


ANYONE ELSE COMING TO THE DRAWING????????


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

when are you gonna do it


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

AS LONG AS I GET THE REST OF THE MONEY ORDERS BEFORE SATURDAY IT WILL BE SATURDAY BETWEEN 2 AND 3


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 5 2009, 12:00 PM~12914545
> *when are you gonna do it
> *


YOU HAVE TIME TO FLY DOWN. FUCK IT I'LL BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i wish thats a lil far for me lol


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

come on 63


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS WAS A GOOD IDEA HOW YOU DID THE PAYMENTS ON RAFFLE ,IM DONE WITH PAYPAL FROM NOW ON IVE PAYED THOUSANDS IN FEES AND THE STILL FUK YOU 
GREAT IDEA


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z+Feb 5 2009, 12:31 PM~12914809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: now we need to get get your raffle finished up. my new pitbull pumps will go good with my new z's


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

After I win them im gonna raffle them for $15.00 a square.


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

im gettin anxious already. :yes:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 5 2009, 04:54 PM~12917177
> *After I win them im gonna raffle  them for $15.00 a square.
> *


 :nono: TOO MUCH MAKE EM 10 A SQUARE AND I'LL BUY SOME. YOU''LL STILL BE MAKING A BAD ASS PROFIT :cheesy:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

STILL WAITING ON THREE. BIG I HOU TEX PAYMENT RECIEVED. :cheesy:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 5 2009, 08:18 PM~12919253
> *:nono: TOO MUCH MAKE EM 10 A SQUARE AND I'LL BUY SOME. YOU''LL STILL BE MAKING A BAD ASS PROFIT :cheesy:
> *


I need to make enough to get a real set up to. PITBULL


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 5 2009, 08:25 PM~12919325
> *I need to make enough to get a real set up to.    PITBULL
> *


I HEAR YA BUT THERE AIN'T SHIT WRONG WITH THESE I JUST DON'T LIKE THE LOOKS OF THEM. CCE BUILDS QUALITY SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yea im just playing. I need them to replace an old black on black hi-low setup I have. :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 5 2009, 09:08 PM~12919881
> *Yea im just playing. I need them to replace an old black on black hi-low setup I have. :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: THEY'LL LOOK GOOD. TAKE PICS WHEN YOU PUT EM IN. :0 I WAS GONNA JUST CHANGE THE BACKING PLATES AND MAYBE THE BLOCKS BUT THEN I THOUGHT ABOUT THE RAFFLES AND I LIKE TO GAMBLE :biggrin: SO FUCK IT I THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE TO GET NICE PUMPS FOR CHEAP AND GET ME WHAT I PAID FOR THEM.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

waiting on one now. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 6 2009, 06:49 AM~12923530
> *waiting on one now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

i win yet ?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Feb 6 2009, 12:55 PM~12926006
> *i win yet ?
> *


TOMORROW I'LL LET YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

did you send my pumps out yet lol


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

You don't have to worry about me, I got good feedback here. It did go out yesturday, tho. Check your pm's 1979 mc.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 6 2009, 03:36 PM~12927700
> *You don't have to worry about me, I got good feedback here. It did go out yesturday, tho. Check your pm's 1979 mc.
> *


don't worry the raffle will be tomorrow. check your pm :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

Tommorow live at what time.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc+Feb 6 2009, 05:48 PM~12928469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

lets do this


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 6 2009, 08:29 PM~12930321
> *lets do this
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 6 2009, 10:29 PM~12930321
> *lets do this
> *


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

hope you pick 1 of my #s :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

pm me when i win .


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

lets do dis homie cant wait


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i need my shit


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64impala4d_@Feb 7 2009, 06:38 AM~12933217
> *lets do dis homie cant wait
> *


GO BACK TO BED ITS SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

2 hours and 45 min untill the raffle is anyone coming to the shop? :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

who one


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 11:46 AM~12934253
> *2 hours and 45 min untill the raffle is anyone coming to the shop? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64impala4d_@Feb 7 2009, 06:38 AM~12933217
> *lets do dis homie cant wait
> *


 :biggrin: this nugga up at 6 in the morning , :0


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

im a mornin person and im not a nugga pinche culedo


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64impala4d_@Feb 7 2009, 01:49 PM~12934981
> *im a mornin person and im not a nugga pinche culedo
> *


YOU SAID LETS DOO DIS , I NEVER HEARD A MEXICAN TALK LIKE THAT, I THINK YOUR CONFUSED :uh:


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

odale homie :420: yeah im from the south


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Feb 7 2009, 12:51 PM~12934990
> *YOU SAID LETS DOO DIS , I NEVER HEARD A MEXICAN TALK LIKE THAT, I THINK YOUR CONFUSED :uh:
> *


i always hear mexicans talk like that. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHO FUCKIN WON MAN. :angry:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64impala4d (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ok so nobody is going to be able to show up for the drawing. If yall want me to just have the drawing and post the video let me know. I don't want anyone to feel they have been cheated. lmk :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

get it done , post the video .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Feb 7 2009, 01:59 PM~12935036
> *i always hear mexicans talk like that. :biggrin:
> *


ya the cofused ones :biggrin:


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

just remember to pull one of my numbers :biggrin:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

:biggrin: do it fuck it just video tape i need thiese man


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

IF I DON'T WIN :angry: IT'S FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

so WTF who won


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:dunno: its 2 minutes late so far.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Waiting to leave to go pick up my pumps!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Refresh !!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

i thought it was supposed to be at 3


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

its a scam he took my 12 buck and ran there were never really any pumps :roflmao:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

He must be on youtube uploading the video


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ok sorry i know yall have been waiting patiently. :angry: :biggrin: doing the drawing now and will post the vid in a couple minutes. :cheesy:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Nah its coo I'm not tired of clicking refresh for the last half hour !! :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

so who won


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

i know who the winner is :biggrin: but you'll have to wait and watch the video after it uploads. it's uploading as i type so be patient :cheesy:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

hurry cause i gots to leave so if its me just pm me


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

I hope its me !!! If not .........knock knock I'm coming in !!!! :machinegun:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

there it is but it is not processed yet. lol i know the wait is killing yall :uh:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

congrats to number ** :0


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 04:31 PM~12935948
> *congrats to number ** :0
> *


So its a 2 digit number huh ?? :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

how long does it take to process


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 7 2009, 05:32 PM~12935958
> *So its a 2 digit number huh ??  :biggrin:
> *


well im out then


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 7 2009, 04:32 PM~12935958
> *So its a 2 digit number huh ??  :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

quit playen wit my emotions we slaven in the gafrage as i type tryen to get ready for casper :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

that shit is taking forever lol :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 04:36 PM~12935990
> *that shit is taking forever lol :biggrin:
> *


R u gonna ship them ?


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 7 2009, 04:38 PM~12936007
> *R u gonna ship them ?
> *


yeah sorry homie. i wanted to give them away local so i didn't have to ship but............... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

:dunno: :guns: :worship: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 04:40 PM~12936017
> *yeah sorry homie. i wanted to give them away local so i didn't have to ship but............... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :tears: Fuck it !!! I guess I have to put my cement bags back in my trunk .....LOL


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

bullshit fuck raffles


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 05:40 PM~12936017
> *yeah sorry homie. i wanted to give them away local so i didn't have to ship but............... :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


so you picked somone close on purpose


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 7 2009, 04:42 PM~12936036
> *:tears: Fuck it !!! I guess  I have to put my cement bags back in my trunk .....LOL
> *


i think i might start doing more raffles not to make much money just to cover the time put in it. but to give people a chance to come up for little money. :biggrin:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 7 2009, 04:43 PM~12936043
> *bullshit fuck raffles
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

number fuckin 90 they were all number 90


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 7 2009, 04:44 PM~12936047
> *so you picked somone close on purpose
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: no way homie I said I didn't want to ship but now I have too. Nobody in houston won :cheesy:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

hell motha fucken yeah bangen for sure now homie check out my build up under project rides . my 63 impala rebuild .bybstyle youll see wat they goen :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 05:46 PM~12936066
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: no way homie I said I didn't want to ship but now I have too. Nobody in houston won :cheesy:
> *


i know i was just bustin balls i have no luck EVER i even need them i hope the person who won needed them


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Feb 7 2009, 03:44 PM~12936047
> *so you picked somone close on purpose
> *


no he didnt im all the way in louisville ky


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 04:44 PM~12936048
> *i think i might start doing more raffles not to make much money just to cover the time put in it. but to give people a chance to come up for little money. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you should ..How about you raffle my Chinas??


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Feb 7 2009, 04:48 PM~12936083
> *no he didnt im all the way in louisville ky
> *


sorry i cant ship to louisville ky. policies :dunno: what can i say? :biggrin: 



















































j/k i got your pm homie I'll call you in a little while.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 7 2009, 04:51 PM~12936098
> *Yeah you should ..How about you raffle my Chinas??
> *


lets do this. spokes painted any color? talk to sic713 and see how much to paint em then we can start the raffle. squares would be pretty cheap so they would go pretty fast.


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Feb 7 2009, 04:54 PM~12936116
> *lets do this. spokes painted any color? talk to sic713 and see how much to paint em then we can start the raffle. squares would be pretty cheap so they would go pretty fast.
> *


Forget about painting them.....I'll take them off , clean them and take them to you and you handle everything and make your change on top of whatever I ask. You know it wont be alot. Make it cheap so it can sell quick.. So I can buy my Z's


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 7 2009, 04:58 PM~12936144
> *Forget about painting them.....I'll take them off , clean them and take them to you and you handle everything and make your change on top of whatever I ask. You know it wont be alot. Make it cheap so it can sell quick.. So I can buy my Z's
> *


let me know when your ready. :biggrin:


----------



## JOSH ON BAGS (Feb 5, 2009)

well, i guess i am gonna have to stick to bags, :biggrin: how bout that dining room set in the video 6$ a square :0


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOSH ON BAGS_@Feb 7 2009, 05:27 PM~12936287
> *well, i guess i am gonna have to stick to bags, :biggrin: how bout that dining room set in the video 6$ a square  :0
> *


come on wit it. everything must go :biggrin:


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

damn  :angry: but congrats to the winner :guns:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowBlazin_@Feb 7 2009, 05:00 PM~12936427
> *damn    :angry:  but congrats to the winner  :guns:
> *


x2 that sucks i already had plans for these :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'M FUCKING DONE WITH THIS RAFFLE BULLSHIT. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JOSH ON BAGS (Feb 5, 2009)

I'M FUCKING DONE WITH THIS RAFFLE BULLSHIT. 


me too fuck this shit


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOSH ON BAGS_@Feb 7 2009, 10:04 PM~12937981
> *I'M FUCKING DONE WITH THIS RAFFLE BULLSHIT.
> me too fuck this shit
> *


shut the fuck up bag boy :uh:





































































:biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

REFUND! :biggrin:


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 7 2009, 10:12 PM~12938052
> *REFUND!                            :biggrin:
> *


x2 these people need there money back :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

since i dident win you patpal me half my money back so 6 bucks


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

my last raffle


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrratchet_@Feb 7 2009, 11:04 PM~12938515
> *my last raffle
> *


Or buy all the tickets :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the refund. :0 

































































































J/k :biggrin:


----------

